

Ruby is soooooo 2002 - nreece
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/01/ruby-is-soooooo-2002.html

======
michaelneale
Heh - yeah we do work in a fashion driven industry. Like all fashion
industries, trends come and go, and there are frequent "retro" trends that
bring up past ideas (and put a new twist on them).

